# Dropped Down To 49 Degrees This Morning



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Big cold snap here in central Texas.
Time to pull the low-point drain plugs and empty the hot water heater.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny, but its gonna be 80 here in NJ today. You should consider moving north









John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah,

Speaking for myself I think us folks in the south don't take this stuff too seriously. Invaribly though we always get that one freeze period when we run around trying to remember all the wisdom on winterizing our frozen bretheren provided back in the fall. 
I seem to have a fuzzy recollection of one of those old childhood stories ( you know, the ones with the morals) about a grasshopper that played and froliced while the other animal in the story (fuzzy part) prepared for the winter. I don't rember the outcome, I think the grasshopper might have shot the other animal and took his stuff.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ha ha...it was 28 degrees here this morning. I was worried about the Jet Ski freezing...better take it in today to winterize!
Trailer has been winterized for weeks now.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi of 81 yesterday here in Balmy, sun soaked MI !! I dont know what to do when it is this warm in October....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If memory serves......wasn t it last winter Ghosty asked how to winterize because of a cold spell in Texas.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It's supposed to get to 76 here in central Pa today.

Not been cold enough to winterize yet. We're hoping we can get 1-2 more camping trips in before that day comes. We're waiting till I can get around better. If need be, I'll talk DH through the pink stuff. That's been my area of expertise.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

96 here on Friday --

51 here today --

Holy cow...

Luckily though San Antonio broke out the ONE snow plow and one sand truck they had in case it got below 50 !!!

LOL


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Going to 24 here tonight.. I wintered the roo last weekend..... Bring it on!

Carey


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

Heck it was 75 today in Calgary, Alberta today and about 85 tommorow. All the golf courses are closing up, so it's tought to find a course with all this nice weather but I've found a couple. Enjoy as it's going to get cold next week with snow.


----------

